# 12 year coming up!



## bell

A couple weeks away from our 12 yr anniversary and even though it hasn’t been easy eloping at 25 years old, we are still married! We’ve experienced a lot and have grown...together even though sometimes I have wondered what it would be like without him, and we have been broken and fixed tons of times, we still say I love you everyday it seems. I love the quote not sure who said it goes something like, “marriage is two Unperfect people who don’t give up on each other.” Yay us! Over all the years I’ve posted intimate awful complaints on here and tried to read and respond to others and understand it all, I want to post to celebrate this anniversary on here I deserve to. We haven’t made plans yet and I’m a little worried, but I’m counting on it!


----------



## Parrot_head

Congrats !
I hope you get another 50 years !

PH


----------



## aine

congratulations!


----------

